# SBN 2013 March 2-3.... Who is going?



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Just curious who is going to go and compete... I am 92% depending on school...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I have plans to


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Planning on it


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Planning to.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Looking to be a greattttt one this year!


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Ill be there.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm planning to make the trip.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I may be flying in and helping/spectating.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Bump, SBN is only a month and a few days away 

It will be a miracle if I have my car ready by then :-/


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Neil_J said:


> Bump, SBN is only a month and a few days away
> 
> It will be a miracle if I have my car ready by then :-/


x2!!!!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Neil_J said:


> Bump, SBN is only a month and a few days away
> 
> It will be a miracle if I have my car ready by then :-/


X3

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Still gonna try my VERY best tho!!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Neil_J said:


> Bump, SBN is only a month and a few days away
> 
> It will be a miracle if I have my car ready by then :-/


Anyone who has perused your build log knows the things you're capable of Neil. We believe in you


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> Anyone who has perused your build log knows the things you're capable of Neil. We believe in you


He probably did more installation in that Chipotle parking lot than I did in 3 weekends.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm out for sure.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be attending on Saturday. I can't make Sunday though. Maybe i can convince the judges to let me compete and just get judged on Saturday. It could happen


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

aint no way. i'd bet u would be smart to be there both days.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

tnaudio said:


> I will be attending on Saturday. I can't make Sunday though. Maybe i can convince the judges to let me compete and just get judged on Saturday. It could happen


email Moe or Steve, whichever Organization you are competing. It is possible to do but there will be many provisions.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Im Broke, so I'm out for this year


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Im Broke, so I'm out for this year


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Im Broke, so I'm out for this year


Called it 

Sorry to hear..


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Called it
> 
> Sorry to hear..


I take it you and strakele aren't making the trip either?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Called it
> 
> Sorry to hear..


pretty easy to call when I told you the other night


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Neil_J said:


> I take it you and strakele aren't making the trip either?


She plans on going. I'm deciding between riding along and bringing my car. (or not going at all depending on school..)


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Well I'm surprised Nelson hasn't posted here but there will be a sighting of a certain 5 series in the competition lanes. 

Hope to see you out there Neil.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Octave said:


> Well I'm surprised Nelson hasn't posted here but there will be a sighting of a certain 5 series in the competition lanes.
> 
> Hope to see you out there Neil.


Is it the one with all the TRU amps?


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Is it the one with all the TRU amps?


Brax


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> Brax


OO yours???? LOL my bad Nelson!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Only 2 weeks away. Everyone ready? 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

beef316 said:


> Only 2 weeks away. Everyone ready?


nope, not yet anyway :-/


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Me and my lady sure are going to be there =]


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone else really excited for this?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Would I be correct to assume that SQ is stuck outside again this year?


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Would I be correct to assume that SQ is stuck outside again this year?


Yup.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Do we ever not get treated like second-class competitors there? Or is it a "noise violation" deal that the SPL guys always have to be indoors?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

millerlyte said:


> Do we ever not get treated like second-class competitors there? Or is it a "noise violation" deal that the SPL guys always have to be indoors?


You should enjoy finals. You'll get to be indoors...with all the spl guys


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Finals wasn't bad last year. Maybe this year since it's combined it will be different though. I don't want to be in there WITH them, I want to be in there instead of them for once lol. I can dream I suppose.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe meca finals last year the SQ was in a separate building right? It wasn't that way at Indy and it won't be (as of right now) that way this year. At Indy they had set times in the day for quiet time for judging purposes. Saturday was until 1pm and Sunday was till 10am I think. One burp from the SPL side and that person was DQ'd. 

Right at exactly 1pm though, all hell breaks loose. It was kind of cool for, or, about an hour  At one point in the afternoon I measured the ambient noise at mid 80's, and it got louder depending on who was demoing and where. 

I keep lobbying for a little more quietness throughout the day, so you can, say have a conversation without yelling. Or better yet demo other people's cars. Listening to say a jazz track mized with bass mekanik in the background is a strange thing. I don't think my efforts have gotten any traction yet.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I tried to register at the Spring Break Nationals site at work, but the porn filter blocked it :surprised: "Reason: Nudity, travel, leisure." The guy in the other cube is browsing Facebook on one monitor and reddit on the other. How is this fair?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> I believe meca finals last year the SQ was in a separate building right? It wasn't that way at Indy and it won't be (as of right now) that way this year. At Indy they had set times in the day for quiet time for judging purposes. Saturday was until 1pm and Sunday was till 10am I think. One burp from the SPL side and that person was DQ'd.
> 
> Right at exactly 1pm though, all hell breaks loose. It was kind of cool for, or, about an hour  At one point in the afternoon I measured the ambient noise at mid 80's, and it got louder depending on who was demoing and where.
> 
> I keep lobbying for a little more quietness throughout the day, so you can, say have a conversation without yelling. Or better yet demo other people's cars. Listening to say a jazz track mized with bass mekanik in the background is a strange thing. I don't think my efforts have gotten any traction yet.


The SQ guys are definitely a minority at SBN, I give it a other year or two and it might even be held down the street in another parking lot.. Which might not be a bad thing.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, my car and I will be there in Iasca and meca sq. I have been fighting through some equipment issues, so its am not where I want it to be. But what the hell. :beer:

Looking forward to hearing some good vehicles.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

If anyone wants to look into or buy some PHD equipment, I am bringing some down for an SBN sale =P


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I am in Orlando for the day. Will be there tomorrow.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

if you have the chance you guys absolutely HAVE to listen to Steve Cook's truck. It's easily one of the best sq vehicles out there... at least that I've heard.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Update: its cold. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Coming up tomorrow...gonna be a bit Nipply for the bikini contest huh


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> if you have the chance you guys absolutely HAVE to listen to Steve Cook's truck. It's easily one of the best sq vehicles out there... at least that I've heard.


Even better than last year ?


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Had a great time. Saw lots of old friends and met a bunch of new peeps. Heard lots of great cars and
brought home some hardware. Cant ask for much more. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

